
Dropbox Please Hire Jenny Shen - jennyshen
http://dropboxhire.jennyshen.ca
======
olalonde
We see those "Hire me" websites every few weeks on HN, but I'm still wondering
if they ever work out.

~~~
jennyshen
This girl got hired. :) [http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/11/28/heres-
one-way-...](http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/11/28/heres-one-way-to-
get-your-dream-job-actually-use-the-companys-service/)

------
just2n
I'm curious how this turns out.

------
smit
I love this kind of hustle. If I was dropbox, I'd hire you.

~~~
jennyshen
Thanks :P

------
onedev
awkward....

------
vanwilder77
All the best!

------
dragonbonheur
Good luck...

------
digitalcraft
nice! All the best

------
azio
Pathetic.

~~~
krapp
If it works, then it's genius and next month everybody does it.

If it doesn't work, then there's still nothing pathetic about believing in
yourself and trying to make yourself heard above the din. The worst that could
happen is she doesn't get a job - not an unheard of situation to find oneself
in.

~~~
nerdo
The worst that could happen is next month everybody does it.

